# free os which can support rich touch based ui



## indian85 (May 1, 2013)

can any one suggest me an os which is free compact but can support rich user interface . html 5 my first preference. 



As per my requirement I need to run just one touch enabled App which will interact with server and no local storage require . I want to run it on a assembled 10inch tablet or may be on little bit bigger app.



my budget is less so os need to work on low configuration . I need to run 3 devices like that . So any other method like thin client or anything which can be cheaper but can give a rich user interface on touch screen device 





mods if I posted it on wrong section please correct it


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing yet another duplicate, please do not start multiple threads for the same question.


----------

